# Harvest and vengeance, a CSM & Necron log



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

Howdy howdy, I'm Kahryez, I've been on heresy for a while, I come and go but mostly lurk about admiring everyone else's work. I've had my crons for years and recently reacquired my CSM from my friend. So, I thought I'd post a log of my progress to get me motivated and such to get paint on these models. I've also got crons I'm in the midst of finishing off the collection that I own, I'll be posting bits about them too as well once I get them all together and out again. My plan is to finish what ever is on my desk before moving on to the next thing.

Here's a picture of what I have at the moment laid out on my desk/painting station








What's in the image is
20 cultists
8 chosen with various CC weapons
2 sorcerers-1 with sword and wings, 1 with claws and four count as sorcerers
3 bikers with plasma
5 raptors with meltas
3 helbrutes-1 plasma cannon, 2 basic
1 Dark apostle stand-in
1 chaos lord scattered in there somewhere.
and my named lord for this warband Salvatore
(sorry for the grain on this one, an older photo)









This paint scheme I'm using for this army is Heresy's own Dark Talons, a darker blue armor with metal/grey trim and solid white on the right arm, and I make my weapons generally red to make them pop out from the power armor. 

I've also got a load of Khorne bersekers (36 total), as well as 20 more cultists that need assembly. I also have had an idea for a while of making one of the leaders of the Dark Talons from scratch with some of the bits I have coming in the mail. Plus I need another bunch of standard CSM for a formation I wanna try out later >.> but enough of my rambling, I hope you'll enjoy this log the more stuff I put into it as I go along.

Thanks


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking good so far, I'm excited to see where this goes!


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

@ExaltedUrizen : Thanks, I aim to please.

Alright then, ahh.....remember when I said I would paint models on my desk first? well a book and a new hero model changed all that









Kharn and his funky bunch(4 skull champs and 28 bezerkers) have become my main focus for now, with the cultists and my custom Dark apostle coming after that. I'm in love with the new book and its' formations, The Maelstrom, Lost and the Damned, and the various formations the Warpsmith is in(Warppack, Cult of D, and The Fist of the Gods), those will likely be my bread and butter until I get two more CSM units to complete the warband formation as well.

My current goal is gonna be Kharn and his SKull champions, followed by their squads, later peeps ^^


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

Slow going as it were, due to not having much time or motivation to paint, but I got Kharn done as least, well, a few more touches might be needed, but here he is







I think the next thing I'll work on is his personal squad, which will have the metal skull champ with it.


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

Picked up the pace a bit with my 1st Berserker squad, Kharn is along for the photo as well









The berzerkers colors are mostly red with one white arm and one blue to tie them into the rest of the armies color scheme(blue armor, black highlights, and the right arm being white). One down three more squads to go, afterwards I'll get on my cultists and my custom Dark Apostle.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

the pic is truly bad, my friend  they all look black! try some more lighting in the white box?


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

Huh, your right, here ya go, I added a bit more light and pulled Kharn out of the photo.









I'll try to put a bit more effort into getting a proper lightbox set up, the current one is a mismash of cobbled together lights in my room.


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

Whelp, with the new codex for the Necrons coming out, I thought it would be a good idea to start the ball rolling again with a refurbished lord I had sitting around, Say hello to a renewed Ini-herit, the herald of my armies.








I'm working on getting a better lighting set up, but this seems to work well for now


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

Finishing up some of the last bits on my Death Guard killteam leader The Shepard. The force he leads is called the Keepers of the Flock, a poxwalker heavy list.

40k kinda took a backseat for a long while during this year, but killteam managed to drag me back in along with my friend. I've got three total killteams prepared and have starting painting up them one at a time when I get the chance.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting "pallid" tone for the metals and corrosion; makes a pleasant change from the febrile tones that GW tend to use for Nurgle.


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

And now for the full set of the Keepers, with the pox brigade up front and center, just have to finish the basing and they will finally be finished after so long. I finalized a method to get them done quickly and leaves me satisfied with the work without dragging on so much. Hopefully they'll do wonderfully Tomorrow for my Killteam meet up.


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

Alright, I'm back with some new stuff, we got a new player in our gaming group(which was just me and my bud) who was interested in regular 40k as well as the killteam we normally play. With that in mind I got off my butt and got together my Mechanicus together for a 500 point army.


























I put together most of the stuff I had collected, which make for not the best list, but I'm sure I'll have fun with this list. Many of them still need their washes and bases done of course, but they look table ready. As a bonus many of the rangers I made can be put back into my killteam roster.


----------

